# VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault?



## ranebravw (May 31, 2004)

I didn’t post this right away because I wanted it to drive the TRG for an additional couple of days to confirm my suspicion.
I believe (this is my opinion) there is an Auto differential fault in center and rear differential lock in the VW Touareg V6. Low-rear-center gear does not disengage completely after changing to high gear, resulting in higher fuel consumption, low throttle speed, increased gear wear and tear in the transmission as well as increased transmission noise.
Not sure if this should be considered as major recall in all Touareg but it is something to think about.
This problem manifested for the 2nd time, now while driving a Touareg loaner from the dealer on 6/26/2004, 16:30. Same as in my Touareg, which is currently in the dealer for transmission repairs, in addition to many other issues.
How did I notice this problem, after driving a loaner for 2 weeks and getting 18-20 MPG in city/HW, and a very smooth driving.
I went off the road, used the lower and center Auto-Diff gears and when coming back to higher gear. I notice the car heavier and not responding as fast a usual. I started monitoring the fuel consumption and a tedious noise coming up (1st I thought it was the engine) from the transmission. The fuel consumption when down to 13 to 14 MPG and there is also a 1-2 second delay after applying more gas to increasing the speed (throttle).
Has anyone else had a similar problem or concern in their V6 or V8?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault? (ranebravw)*

I can't say I've ever engaged LOW RANGE in either the V6 or V8. Are you coming to a complete stop when you switch back to high range? I recall a Nissan 4x4 truck I had you had to drive in reverse a little for the gears to fully disengage. There is also the possibility that the transfer case needs some break-in of the low range. Or that it truly is "defective" because the control module is not getting enough signal to fully disengage.
Anyone else here tried low range?


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault? (ranebravw)*

I think you're on to something. What do you mean by "tedious noise"? Could you describe it in a bit more detail? Is it like a metallic chatter coming from the drivetrain? Does it vary with engine speed?


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault? (silverandteak)*

I've been off road in my 'Reg a few times. I've used the locking differential quite a bit and never had an issue with it disengaging completely.
I may be pointing out the obvious and I'm not trying to insult your intelligence, but are you putting it in neutral when selecting the 'dif lock? And if so, are you waiting for it to engage/disengage fully for each setting i.e. center, rear, etc? You should hear/feel it engage/disengage.
With that said, I’ve had it beep at me when trying to go too fast while the ‘dif were engaged, so it seems pretty foolproof to me. Must be a real issue your experiencing.
Mine has been a rock star off road and absolutely no issues when I pull it back onto the highway after playing in the dirt.


----------



## ranebravw (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault? (ranebravw)*

Yes to all of you. I do go to neutral to shift form H to L and so on. Other wise the system won't allow you to do it.
I just got a call from my dealer and they are waiting for a part directly from Germany that needs to be replaced in the Auto Diff system.
I also mentioned to him that I was having the same problem with the loaner and that he is staring to get more inquires related to the same issues from other owners.
Other wise the system won't allow you to do it.
I just got a call from my dealer and they are waiting for a part directly from Germany that needs to be replaced in the Auto Diff system.
I also mentioned to him that I was having the same problem with the loaner and that he is staring to get more inquires related to the same issues from other owners.
spockcat: What king of MPG do you get? Fuel Economy Cty/Hwy15 / 20! According to specs: My car V6: 13-14 MPG - Loaner 18-20 MPG before I used the Auto Diff. Have you pay attention t any noise coming form the transmission - it sounds as if you where driving in a force gear: i.e: 5th G instead of 6th G, or 4th instead of 5th gear and so on.
V8 Fuel Economy Cty/Hwy14 / 18, now if you are no where near the averages then you may have a problem and don't even now it!
silverandteak: Is it like a metallic chatter coming from the drive train? Yes, it gets louder as you accelerate and so on and very high as you come to a complete stop. I'll recommend you t call your dealer and have the car check!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault? (ranebravw)*

my mfi long term average is about 20.5 mpg and on the highway I get 23 mpg.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault? (ranebravw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ranebravw* »_
silverandteak: Is it like a metallic chatter coming from the drive train? Yes, it gets louder as you accelerate and so on and very high as you come to a complete stop. I'll recommend you t call your dealer and have the car check!

Sounds like a different problem from the one I had, or maybe yours is more severe. The noise went away when I slowed down and came to a stop, and though it was annoying it wasn't really loud. I do think it's related to the transfer case (high-low), not the differentials (front and back). VW bought the car back from me earlier this month, but I'm sure VW technicians are doing everything they can to diagnose the problem.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault? (ranebravw)*

I had my VAG-COM with me on a recent offroad excursion and was monitoring the load on the center diff when a friend of mine was driving. This was in auto, and had been after many lockings and unlockings of the diffs. It behaved exactly like it should, with immediate and continuous adjustment of the locking load from 2% up to fully locked, depending on the conditions. What you're describing is certainly no general problem that all cars have.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg - Auto differential-transmission fault? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...Anyone else here tried low range?

One weekend when I went to the beach I made a point to test the various transmission/differential combinations. I also tested various suspension combinations and the lock/speed governer.
Everything seemed to work as advertized. Only thing noteworthy was a slight "click" as low-range was engaged or disengaged from neutral.


----------

